# June Litters



## TinysMom (Jun 6, 2006)

Here's a topic for sharing your June births!

Peg


----------



## pamnock (Jun 6, 2006)

Matthew has a litter of 2 Dwarf Hotots that are doing very well. I'm hoping that my does will come through for me! We have a new Holland doe in our barn that is due in a couple days, so I'm really hoping for success with that litter. My May litter of Hollands is doing well as are Matthew's New Zealand babies.

Pam


----------



## Akkatia (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, this litter was born in May, but still... 

The pet shop is going to buy two of the chocolate Dutch kits from me.*waves good-bye* They are so cute, people will be fighting over them!!lol, j/k. The other three black Dutches are being raised for the upcoming 4-H far auction. I gotta get'm looking good! The only problem is one has pale-eye, so they might be disqualified in the show ring,but I can still auction them!


----------



## Rhapsody (Jun 6, 2006)

I had a litter of 7 lionheads bor today out of Patrick's Cathy and Bastet's Wookie. 2-Siamese Sablesbunnydance 4-Broken Siamese Sables o rBlacks 1-REW? Then we have 3 more lionhead litters due within the next 5 days so YAY!:bunnydance:


----------



## Akkatia (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow, you're going to be busy, lol!


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Jun 7, 2006)

Mini Rex:



&lt;--Image Clickable for larger view.

Kindled at 9am today from Lake View's Raquel (REW - Genetic Chocolate Agouti) testbred to a Broken Tort buck.

She kindled a litter of 5 - 2 Castors, 1 Broken Castor, 1 Black, and 1 Blue.

I have another litter due tomorrow... a litter of Vienna Carriers!!!!... but with my luck, she'll probably hold out on me until day 33 :?. I'm very excited and highly anticipating this litter... I'm curious to see what varieties and what markings these sports will have . I'll keep ya posted!

~Sunshine


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 7, 2006)

awww:inlove:..we will definately need more pictures of those guys as they get older!!!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 7, 2006)

*pamnock wrote:*


> Matthew has a litter of 2 Dwarf Hotots that are doing very well. I'm hoping that my does will come through for me! We have a new Holland doe in our barn that is due in a couple days, so I'm really hoping for success with that litter. My May litter of Hollands is doing well as areMatthew's New Zealand babies.
> 
> Pam



Pam, I'm putting in an official request for more pics of Matthew with his rabbits! Especially the New Zealands- I'd love to see your little kid with a big bun! I think it's time for some pics from you anyway, don't you think?


----------



## Rhapsody (Jun 7, 2006)

YAY! Had another litter last night born. 6 kits. Haven't checked colors yet ( not that I'm too great with guessing colors on newborns....lol) But anyways, another doe pulled hair about an hour ago and is sitting over her nest so hopefully we'll have some more soon. I love babies~


----------



## pamnock (Jun 7, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Pam, I'm putting in an official request for more pics of Matthew with his rabbits! Especially the New Zealands- I'd love to see your little kid with a big bun! I think it's time for some pics from you anyway, don't you think?




I'll have to get some recent ones. Here's an old photo of Matthew with Stephanie's French Lop:









Pam


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Jun 8, 2006)

My Lynx doe that was bred to a Blue-Eyed White buck delivered at 4pm this afternoon.

With all the talk of baby bunnies, and that cutelittle newborn rescuethat Dawn is caring formade me breakout my camera for all of you ... Following are LOTS of pictures of my Lynx doe "Rachel" delivering herlitter of 6 vienna carriers... in the WHOLE litter,ONLY 1 was a Vienna Marked!(I'm thinking of naming that Vienna marked one "SBR's By A Nip") 

It looks like there are 3 Opals (1 of which is Vienna Marked), 2 Lynx, and 1 Lilac.

Momma and babies are doing very well.

ENJOY!!!!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow, actual birth pictures! :shock:

That's amazing, how cool that she is that relaxed around you. I will save those to my computer if you don't mind .


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't mind at all. 

Just one more witnessed birth to add to the books . I actually find it quite funny... it seems that most times my does will hold out and wait for me to go out there in order for them to kindle. It's like "Oh good! You're here!Watch me Ma! Wanna see my b-e-a-utiful babies now?!I know you do!" :shock::lol:

~Sunshine


----------



## Vikki (Jun 8, 2006)

They are so cute x x


----------



## bunnytopia (Jun 18, 2006)

Those are some great pics! this may not count as a litter but i gave birth to a baby boy on june 6th!!!!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 18, 2006)

Mini and Holland cross kits at 10 days old.


----------



## ruka (Jun 19, 2006)

*minilops wrote: *


> Mini and Holland cross kits at 10 days old.


 I'm in love! :inlove::hearts:


----------



## RogerL (Jun 19, 2006)

Two litter born this weekend.

GC EZDaes Axel Rose X EZDaes Crimson Wave 

3-broken castors and 2-castors

RAL's Triumph X Patriots Cupid

3-castors and 1-lynx

All babies are doing fine and there were not peanuts which is

amazing considering all of the parents are under 4 lbs.

I can't wait for these babies to grow up and hit the show tables.

Axel Rose has got over 20 grand champion legs including 4 BIS and

11 BOB.

Roger L


----------



## Spring (Jun 19, 2006)

OH wow SBR! That's _amazing! _That's so cool . Have you gotten it on video before?


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Jun 19, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> OH wow SBR! That's _amazing! _That's so cool . Have you gotten it on video before?


 Actually, Yes!

My very first Mini Rex litter born I was able to get on Video. I just don't have the capabilities to upload it to my computer though :?. The doe was a sweetie, she let me get in pretty close with the video camera to get a few good shots.

~Sunshine


----------



## Spring (Jun 19, 2006)

That would be amazing to see . Even those pictures were wonderful! Must be such a feeling to see new life being brought into the world!


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Jun 19, 2006)

It really is! :colors:

And to see the mom push and then seeing the baby litterally 'POP' out and start squeaking and wriggling... it is breath taking! :bunnydance:

But then comes the task and worries of whether or not these babies will live up to your expectations as show rabbits, will they mature to how you hoped when you bred the parents in the first place... and will the Gender Fairy bless you this time or decide to make a mockery of you...lol. :shock:

~Sunshine


----------



## Mercy (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
Beautiful bunnys. I am new to this forum. I have 2 litters this month. 
1 is from my older doe Thistle. She is 3 I have had her for a year this is her 4th litter for me. She had 4 kits this time, I'm wondering if it's the heat that caused such a small litter, she usually produces 8 or 9 in a litter. She was a show rabbit before I got her. Not real sure what breed she is as I didn't think to ask when I bought her and I was buying for meat producers. Thistle was bred to a cinnamon colored buck Bullwinkle.
this is Thistle






The second litter is from Ara. Ara is 5 months old this is her first litter. She had 8 kits. She is Thistle's daughter from her first litter with me. Ara is also bred to a cinnamon colored buck Buttercup
This is Ara.





Thistle's litter 3 black/grays 1 white





Ara's litter 4 blacks/grays and 4 whites





These are my two bucks
Bullwinkle





Buttercup





Thanks for looking


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 28, 2006)

Well my parents got a wild baby bunnies born not too long ago. I know that they are not house pets but they are june babies.

Click on images to make larger

Baby wild bunnies.:bunnydance::bunnydance:

Awwwwwww so tiny and I am so glad we had our digi cam too. I got pics of them.

this is when we first got there. They got a little big of hair so looks like about a week old. My mom just found them few days ago.















Mamma feeding her bubs and then leaving.


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 28, 2006)

I hope this doesn't come across the wrong way, but is it ok to let a domestic rabbit have four litters in one year? That seems an awefull lot to me. It would be spending most of it's time pregant or nursing wouldn't it?


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Jun 28, 2006)

*minilops wrote: *


> I hope this doesn't come across the wrong way, but is it ok to let a domestic rabbit have four litters in one year? That seems an awefull lot to me. It would be spending most of it's time pregant or nursing wouldn't it?


 Actually, it is not a large number of litters per year...

12 Months/yr, 1 Month Gestation (31 days), 2 Months w/mom (8wks) - 

4 litters per year gives mom 1 month pregnant, 2 months with a litter, and 1 month rest before breeding again.

This has been my breeding practice, give or take, for the last 3 yrs.

~Sunshine


----------



## pamnock (Jun 28, 2006)

*minilops wrote: *


> It would be spending most of it's time pregant or nursing wouldn't it?


 Keep in mind that this is exactly what the rabbit is designed to do. In the wild, the European rabbit (that our domestics are descended from) produce 3 -7 litters per year and will rebreed immediately after giving birth.

According to the source below, European wild rabbits have a reproductive life of up to six years.

http://www.wildinfo.com/facts/Erabbit.asp?page=/facts/Erabbit.asp

Pam


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok, thanks as I wasn't too sure. Here in NZ there is a message board I often post on and they all get very angry if they hear of anyone breeding a domestic rabbit (usually hollands or minis) more than twice a year saying that it's too harsh on the mother. Are there many differences on how it affects a domestic as compared to a wild rabbit?


----------



## Justa_4-H_Mom (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Sunny Bunny Rabbitry, I was wondering if my daughter could use your pictures of your doe kindling for a informational poster during the fair in our rabbit barn?

Deena
:bambiandthumper


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Jun 29, 2006)

*Justa_4-H_Mom wrote: *


> Hi Sunny Bunny Rabbitry, I was wondering if my daughter could use your pictures of your doe kindling for a informational poster during the fair in our rabbit barn?
> 
> Deena
> :bambiandthumper


 Hi Deena,

No problem - Tell her I said good luck with her project!

~Sunshine


----------



## pamnock (Jun 29, 2006)

*minilops wrote: *


> Ok, thanks as I wasn't too sure. Here in NZ there is a message board I often post on and they all get very angry if they hear of anyone breeding a domestic rabbit (usually hollands or minis) more than twice a year saying that it's too harsh on the mother. Are there many differences on how it affects a domestic as compared to a wild rabbit?


 

No.

Pam


----------



## Justa_4-H_Mom (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you....Deena


----------

